# South Africa - White woman gets 2-3 years prison for INSULTING black cop



## ShootSpeeders

More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.



> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.


----------



## bgrouse

If only we could segregate ourselves and have whites living apart from blacks on separate continents...

Well, the blacks surely won't stay "living" for long without whites to feed and clothe them.


----------



## frigidweirdo

ShootSpeeders said:


> More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.
Click to expand...


You want the US to be a place where you can racially abuse people at will?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

frigidweirdo said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want the US to be a place where you can racially abuse people at will?
Click to expand...

Do you want the US to be a place where you can be jailed for racially abusing someone?


----------



## ShootSpeeders

bgrouse said:


> If only we could segregate ourselves and have whites living apart from blacks on separate continents...
> 
> Well, the blacks surely won't stay "living" for long without whites to feed and clothe them.


Got that right.  Without welfare and affirmative action jobs, 90% of black americans would starve within a month.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

frigidweirdo said:


> You want the US to be a place where you can racially abuse people at will?



Yes - we call it freedom of speech.


----------



## MikeK

frigidweirdo said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want the US to be a place where you can racially abuse people at will?
Click to expand...

What do you mean by "racially _abuse_?"  

Provide an example.


----------



## frigidweirdo

MikeK said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want the US to be a place where you can racially abuse people at will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean by "racially _abuse_?"
> 
> Provide an example.
Click to expand...


Like, walk down the street and shout "you're a fucking n*gger" at a black person you don't know.


----------



## TheOldSchool

ShootSpeeders said:


> More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.
Click to expand...

She should’ve been hanged


----------



## gtopa1

ShootSpeeders said:


> More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.
Click to expand...


Nope; I have NO PROBLEM with the sentence at all as long as it is applied BOTH WAYS!!! That Opposition Leader could be in for a whole lot of hurt if the Law is applied to him.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

ShootSpeeders said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want the US to be a place where you can racially abuse people at will?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - we call it freedom of speech.
Click to expand...


Racial abuse is freedom of speech? Not imo. But the Law should be applied BOTH WAYS!!!

Greg


----------



## frigidweirdo

TheOldSchool said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She should’ve been hanged
Click to expand...


Surely she could have just been hung.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

gtopa1 said:


> Nope; I have NO PROBLEM with the sentence at all as long as it is applied BOTH WAYS!!! That Opposition Leader could be in for a whole lot of hurt if the Law is applied to him.
> 
> Greg



That's better than the law being applied just one way but better yet is no such law at all. Insulting  someone should not be a crime.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

gtopa1 said:


> Racial abuse is freedom of speech? Not imo. But the Law should be applied BOTH WAYS!!!
> 
> Greg



Well then you're stupid. As long as it's just words, racial abuse should be legal.  THINK


----------



## MikeK

frigidweirdo said:


> Like, walk down the street and shout "you're a fucking n*gger" at a black person you don't know.


That's not what she did.  And even if it was, would two years in prison for issuing an insult be just or reasonable?

(Excerpt)

_"*Momberg, a former estate agent, was caught on video berating South African Police Service officers who had stopped to assist her after thieves broke into her car in Johannesburg. She repeatedly used a highly offensive slur that was commonly used to insult and demean black people during apartheid.*"
_
(Close)

If two n!ggers broke into my car I would be calling them n!ggers -- among other things.  Basically that is what she did.  Your effort to misleadingly distort and exaggerate the facts in this incident is typical and accounts for a considerable amount of racial disharmony.  Why shouldn't these car burglars be subjected to verbal insults?  Presuming she called them the equivalent of n!ggers, why should they be defended?


----------



## bgrouse

frigidweirdo said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want the US to be a place where you can racially abuse people at will?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean by "racially _abuse_?"
> 
> Provide an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like, walk down the street and shout "you're a fucking n*gger" at a black person you don't know.
Click to expand...

The entire point of free speech is to protect unpopular speech, which often does ridicule people's attributes, beliefs, or ways of life.


----------



## frigidweirdo

MikeK said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like, walk down the street and shout "you're a fucking n*gger" at a black person you don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what she did.  And even if it was, would two years in prison for issuing an insult be just or reasonable?
> 
> (Excerpt)
> 
> _"*Momberg, a former estate agent, was caught on video berating South African Police Service officers who had stopped to assist her after thieves broke into her car in Johannesburg. She repeatedly used a highly offensive slur that was commonly used to insult and demean black people during apartheid.*"
> _
> (Close)
> 
> If two n!ggers broke into my car I would be calling them n!ggers -- among other things.  Basically that is what she did.  Your effort to misleadingly distort and exaggerate the facts in this incident is typical and accounts for a considerable amount of racial disharmony.  Why shouldn't these car burglars be subjected to verbal insults?  Presuming she called them the equivalent of n!ggers, why should they be defended?
Click to expand...


I didn't say this is what she did. You asked for an example. 

Well, just because you'd call them "n*ggers" doesn't mean you shouldn't be locked up for it.

If you understood South Africa a little more you'd realize that not putting her in prison would actually be detrimental to the WHITE COMMUNITY in South Africa.


----------



## Moonglow

ShootSpeeders said:


> More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.
Click to expand...

Lets see, South Africa, hmm I doubt they have freedom of speech there...


----------



## frigidweirdo

Moonglow said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets see, South Africa, hmm I doubt they have freedom of speech there...
Click to expand...


You doubt?

You mean you don't know?


----------



## Moonglow

frigidweirdo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets see, South Africa, hmm I doubt they have freedom of speech there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You doubt?
> 
> You mean you don't know?
Click to expand...

in a negative affirmation of the apex of the immune...


----------



## bgrouse

frigidweirdo said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like, walk down the street and shout "you're a fucking n*gger" at a black person you don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what she did.  And even if it was, would two years in prison for issuing an insult be just or reasonable?
> 
> (Excerpt)
> 
> _"*Momberg, a former estate agent, was caught on video berating South African Police Service officers who had stopped to assist her after thieves broke into her car in Johannesburg. She repeatedly used a highly offensive slur that was commonly used to insult and demean black people during apartheid.*"
> _
> (Close)
> 
> If two n!ggers broke into my car I would be calling them n!ggers -- among other things.  Basically that is what she did.  Your effort to misleadingly distort and exaggerate the facts in this incident is typical and accounts for a considerable amount of racial disharmony.  Why shouldn't these car burglars be subjected to verbal insults?  Presuming she called them the equivalent of n!ggers, why should they be defended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say this is what she did. You asked for an example.
> 
> Well, just because you'd call them "n*ggers" doesn't mean you shouldn't be locked up for it.
> 
> If you understood South Africa a little more you'd realize that not putting her in prison would actually be detrimental to the WHITE COMMUNITY in South Africa.
Click to expand...

Problems with a lack of free speech can be caused both by government's active suppression thereof and by government's failure to protect those who voice it.

South Africa is following in the steps of other African nations no longer ruled by whites: they are turning into shitholes.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

bgrouse said:


> South Africa is following in the steps of other African nations no longer ruled by whites: they are turning into shitholes.



Africa peaked around 1960 when white control peaked .  Then africans demanded they be given control of a civilization they did NOT build and the continent has been going down the tubes ever since.

Same thing in america.  Blacks take over city like detroit or baltimore and everything collapses.


----------



## MikeK

frigidweirdo said:


> I didn't say this is what she did. You asked for an example.


But what that woman did compares in no way to the analogy you put forth for the express purpose of distorting the facts.  What she did is respond with appropriate anger to the actions of a pair of low-lifes who deserve a great deal more than being called n!ggers -- which, whatever one chooses that amorphous word to mean, is what they are, and more.  



> Well, just because you'd call them "n*ggers" doesn't mean you shouldn't be locked up for it.


"Locked up, " imprisoned for issuing a verbal insult?  If that is the kind of society you'd like to live in you must also believe that restoring slavery might be a good idea.



> If you understood South Africa a little more you'd realize that not putting her in prison would actually be detrimental to the WHITE COMMUNITY in South Africa.


What I understand about South Africa is that it was a more civilized place during Apartheid, which should be restored.  But I would like to know how you've worked out the notion that putting that woman in prison is good for the White population of South Africa.


----------



## MikeK

ShootSpeeders said:


> [...]
> 
> Same thing in america.  Blacks take over city like detroit or baltimore and everything collapses.


Detroit, Baltimore, Camden, Philadelphia, Patterson, and more.  Little by little.


----------



## frigidweirdo

MikeK said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say this is what she did. You asked for an example.
> 
> 
> 
> But what that woman did compares in no way to the analogy you put forth for the express purpose of distorting the facts.  What she did is respond with appropriate anger to the actions of a pair of low-lifes who deserve a great deal more than being called n!ggers -- which, whatever one chooses that amorphous word to mean, is what they are, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, just because you'd call them "n*ggers" doesn't mean you shouldn't be locked up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Locked up, " imprisoned for issuing a verbal insult?  If that is the kind of society you'd like to live in you must also believe that restoring slavery might be a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you understood South Africa a little more you'd realize that not putting her in prison would actually be detrimental to the WHITE COMMUNITY in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I understand about South Africa is that it was a more civilized place during Apartheid, which should be restored.  But I would like to know how you've worked out the notion that putting that woman in prison is good for the White population of South Africa.
Click to expand...


Seriously dude. I'm not playing these games.

It wasn't an analogy, you asked for an example. Come back when you decide to be sensible.


----------



## bgrouse

MikeK said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say this is what she did. You asked for an example.
> 
> 
> 
> But what that woman did compares in no way to the analogy you put forth for the express purpose of distorting the facts.  What she did is respond with appropriate anger to the actions of a pair of low-lifes who deserve a great deal more than being called n!ggers -- which, whatever one chooses that amorphous word to mean, is what they are, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, just because you'd call them "n*ggers" doesn't mean you shouldn't be locked up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Locked up, " imprisoned for issuing a verbal insult?  If that is the kind of society you'd like to live in you must also believe that restoring slavery might be a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you understood South Africa a little more you'd realize that not putting her in prison would actually be detrimental to the WHITE COMMUNITY in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I understand about South Africa is that it was a more civilized place during Apartheid, which should be restored.  But I would like to know how you've worked out the notion that putting that woman in prison is good for the White population of South Africa.
Click to expand...

It's good because it brings them closer to learning enough to leave that shithole and let the negroes starve.


----------



## TheParser

I agree with those posters who feel that the woman should NOT have used hurtful words to those police officers.

I feel that "freedom of speech" does NOT include using hurtful words. What's the point of hurting other people's feelings?

*****

Of course, I can understand how upset she was about being the victim of a crime.

The amount of  crime in South Africa, I hear, is *un*believable.

*****

The Caucasians in South Africa have to accept BRUTAL REALITY: the majority now rules the country.

If the Caucasians feel afraid, then they should leave.

I remember that many Jewish people in 1930s Germany did  not believe that Herr Hitler really hated them. So they did not leave while they still could.

Surely, it's time for the Caucasians in South Africa "to wake up and smell the coffee."


----------



## gtopa1

ShootSpeeders said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope; I have NO PROBLEM with the sentence at all as long as it is applied BOTH WAYS!!! That Opposition Leader could be in for a whole lot of hurt if the Law is applied to him.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's better than the law being applied just one way but better yet is no such law at all. Insulting  someone should not be a crime.
Click to expand...


I'm not so sure. If I call someone a wanker then I can't see the issue. Going on with a racially charged rant against cops...or anyone for that matter....not so sure. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

TheParser said:


> I agree with those posters who feel that the woman should NOT have used hurtful words to those police officers.
> 
> I feel that "freedom of speech" does NOT include using hurtful words. What's the point of hurting other people's feelings?
> 
> *****
> 
> Of course, I can understand how upset she was about being the victim of a crime.
> 
> The amount of  crime in South Africa, I hear, is *un*believable.
> 
> *****
> 
> The Caucasians in South Africa have to accept BRUTAL REALITY: the majority now rules the country.
> 
> If the Caucasians feel afraid, then they should leave.
> 
> I remember that many Jewish people in 1930s Germany did  not believe that Herr Hitler really hated them. So they did not leave while they still could.
> 
> Surely, it's time for the Caucasians in South Africa "to wake up and smell the coffee."


Why should they leave? Most blacks in Cape Sth Africa are from other parts of Africa. The "whites" are just as much South African as anyone else. If you are saying that racial minorities should be ethnically cleansed then frankly you're total scum.No politic party should be colour conscious when in a democratic system; they are there for ALL the people. 

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really

ShootSpeeders said:


> More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.
Click to expand...

Well, here's what they do in Texas...

*Judge Hands 'Horrifying' Five-Year Prison Sentence to Woman for the Crime of...Voting*
​We got racist, asshole cops all over the country, from Sacramento to New York, gunning down un-armed people of color and you want to start this shit?


----------



## sealybobo

ShootSpeeders said:


> More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.
Click to expand...

Here white cops kill blacks for nothing.


----------



## MikeK

frigidweirdo said:


> Seriously dude. I'm not playing these games.
> 
> It wasn't an analogy, you asked for an example. Come back when you decide to be sensible.


You're playing a game, alright, but you're not fully aware of it because these deceptive and evasive little games are in your essential nature to play.  It comes as naturally to you as does drawing breath.  

It's one component part of being "slick" and it's one reason why you _slick_ game-players have been so successful.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

TheParser said:


> I agree with those posters who feel that the woman should NOT have used hurtful words to those police officers.
> 
> I feel that "freedom of speech" does NOT include using hurtful words. What's the point of hurting other people's feelings?



HAHAHA.  All words can be called hurtful, you fool.  Do you object when people criticize Trump because that hurts his feelings???


----------



## ShootSpeeders

sealybobo said:


> Here white cops kill blacks for nothing.



Every year american whites give american blacks a TRILLION dollars in the form of welfare and affirmative action jobs.  Blacks have no business complaining about anything.


----------



## sealybobo

ShootSpeeders said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here white cops kill blacks for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every year american whites give american blacks a TRILLION dollars in the form of welfare and affirmative action jobs.  Blacks have no business complaining about anything.
Click to expand...

And since they didn’t show up for hillary like they did obama you get to decide the free ride is over.


----------



## frigidweirdo

MikeK said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude. I'm not playing these games.
> 
> It wasn't an analogy, you asked for an example. Come back when you decide to be sensible.
> 
> 
> 
> You're playing a game, alright, but you're not fully aware of it because these deceptive and evasive little games are in your essential nature to play.  It comes as naturally to you as does drawing breath.
> 
> It's one component part of being "slick" and it's one reason why you _slick_ game-players have been so successful.
Click to expand...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, here's what they do in Texas...
> 
> *Judge Hands 'Horrifying' Five-Year Prison Sentence to Woman for the Crime of...Voting*
> ​We got racist, asshole cops all over the country, from Sacramento to New York, gunning down un-armed people of color and you want to start this shit?
Click to expand...

She just did time for tax fraud and now you feel bad she was punished for illegally voting? What does that have to do with racism?


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> She just did time for tax fraud and now you feel bad she was punished for illegally voting? What does that have to do with racism?


5 years in prison, because no one at the Dept of Corrections told her she couldn't vote?  5 years for voting!

You're the racist!


----------



## frigidweirdo

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just did time for tax fraud and now you feel bad she was punished for illegally voting? What does that have to do with racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 5 years in prison, because no one at the Dept of Corrections told her she couldn't vote?  5 years for voting!
> 
> You're the racist!
Click to expand...


Well, she was told. It said on her form when she was released.

Ignorance of the law is not an excuse.


----------



## Billo_Really

frigidweirdo said:


> Well, she was told. It said on her form when she was released.
> 
> Ignorance of the law is not an excuse.


How do you know what was on her form when she was released?

You think 5 years in prison fits the  crime?


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Here white cops kill blacks for nothing.


Not true.  They kill them for the same reason a dog licks' its balls.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Billo_Really said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she was told. It said on her form when she was released.
> 
> Ignorance of the law is not an excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what was on her form when she was released?
> 
> You think 5 years in prison fits the  crime?
Click to expand...


Because it says. 

Texas woman jailed for illegally voting

"
During her voter fraud trial, she acknowledged having signed a document at the polling station that asks voters whether they have a felony conviction and if they have completed their sentence, including supervised release.

But she testified in court she did not notice that part because an election worker was helping her with the ballot."

Texas woman sentenced to prison for voting illegally in 2016 presidential election  - CNNPolitics

""She signed and affirmed a document which clearly stated that (1) she was prohibited from voting due to her status as a convicted felon still serving her term of supervision, and (2) she would be committing a second degree felony if she lied about her status," Wilson said. "The judge found her guilty of illegal voting beyond a reasonable doubt.""

Okay, so she signed a document which said she couldn't vote. She didn't bother to read it.
She then went to vote, and signed a form which said she wasn't a convicted felon, she didn't read it.

She also got locked up for cheating the system. 

So, either she can't read, he problem, or she doesn't bother to read, her problem, or she's an idiot, her problem. 

Either way, she broke the law.

5 years for illegally voting..... I don't know whether this is fair. You could compare 5 years with other crimes.

Were the US elections actually worth anything, maybe I'd think years were worth something. But her vote didn't count anyway, Texas votes Republican no matter what and gets all the electoral college seats.

But that's a different matter.


----------



## Billo_Really

frigidweirdo said:


> Because it says.
> 
> Texas woman jailed for illegally voting
> 
> "
> During her voter fraud trial, she acknowledged having signed a document at the polling station that asks voters whether they have a felony conviction and if they have completed their sentence, including supervised release.
> 
> But she testified in court she did not notice that part because an election worker was helping her with the ballot."
> 
> Texas woman sentenced to prison for voting illegally in 2016 presidential election  - CNNPolitics
> 
> ""She signed and affirmed a document which clearly stated that (1) she was prohibited from voting due to her status as a convicted felon still serving her term of supervision, and (2) she would be committing a second degree felony if she lied about her status," Wilson said. "The judge found her guilty of illegal voting beyond a reasonable doubt.""
> 
> Okay, so she signed a document which said she couldn't vote. She didn't bother to read it.
> She then went to vote, and signed a form which said she wasn't a convicted felon, she didn't read it.
> 
> She also got locked up for cheating the system.
> 
> So, either she can't read, he problem, or she doesn't bother to read, her problem, or she's an idiot, her problem.
> 
> Either way, she broke the law.
> 
> 5 years for illegally voting..... I don't know whether this is fair. You could compare 5 years with other crimes.
> 
> Were the US elections actually worth anything, maybe I'd think years were worth something. But her vote didn't count anyway, Texas votes Republican no matter what and gets all the electoral college seats.
> 
> But that's a different matter.


The Texas judge is a racist, piece of shit for her 5 years for an honest mistake.

And your hard line and lack of empathy towards her, speaks volumes.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Billo_Really said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it says.
> 
> Texas woman jailed for illegally voting
> 
> "
> During her voter fraud trial, she acknowledged having signed a document at the polling station that asks voters whether they have a felony conviction and if they have completed their sentence, including supervised release.
> 
> But she testified in court she did not notice that part because an election worker was helping her with the ballot."
> 
> Texas woman sentenced to prison for voting illegally in 2016 presidential election  - CNNPolitics
> 
> ""She signed and affirmed a document which clearly stated that (1) she was prohibited from voting due to her status as a convicted felon still serving her term of supervision, and (2) she would be committing a second degree felony if she lied about her status," Wilson said. "The judge found her guilty of illegal voting beyond a reasonable doubt.""
> 
> Okay, so she signed a document which said she couldn't vote. She didn't bother to read it.
> She then went to vote, and signed a form which said she wasn't a convicted felon, she didn't read it.
> 
> She also got locked up for cheating the system.
> 
> So, either she can't read, he problem, or she doesn't bother to read, her problem, or she's an idiot, her problem.
> 
> Either way, she broke the law.
> 
> 5 years for illegally voting..... I don't know whether this is fair. You could compare 5 years with other crimes.
> 
> Were the US elections actually worth anything, maybe I'd think years were worth something. But her vote didn't count anyway, Texas votes Republican no matter what and gets all the electoral college seats.
> 
> But that's a different matter.
> 
> 
> 
> The Texas judge is a racist, piece of shit for her 5 years for an honest mistake.
> 
> And your hard line and lack of empathy towards her, speaks volumes.
Click to expand...


Does it really?

He's a racist because.... wait... because she's black? 

Ohioan gets 5-year prison term for illegal voting

So, I guess this other judge is also a racist for sending this other black woman to prison for five years for illegally voting.

Illegal Voting Gets Texas Woman 8 Years in Prison, and Certain Deportation

And the judge in the case is an even bigger racist for sending this Hispanic woman to prison for eight years for illegally voting.

You can get between 2 and 20 years for illegally voting. Precedent suggests, right now, 5 to 8 years, this woman got 5 which is, as far as I can tell, the lowest prison term for this offense.

So, no, I think you're wrong about the judge. He was following precedent set around the country.

As for lacking empathy. Come off it. The woman is a convicted felon, and he crime was LYING. 

Now she's here again, saying she A) didn't know the law and B) didn't read anything anyone gave to her and C) complaining no one told her about this when CLEARLY she signed TWO DOCUMENTS which stated she COULD NOT DO THIS.

She was told. Empathy? What empathy can you have for such people?


----------



## sealybobo

frigidweirdo said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it says.
> 
> Texas woman jailed for illegally voting
> 
> "
> During her voter fraud trial, she acknowledged having signed a document at the polling station that asks voters whether they have a felony conviction and if they have completed their sentence, including supervised release.
> 
> But she testified in court she did not notice that part because an election worker was helping her with the ballot."
> 
> Texas woman sentenced to prison for voting illegally in 2016 presidential election  - CNNPolitics
> 
> ""She signed and affirmed a document which clearly stated that (1) she was prohibited from voting due to her status as a convicted felon still serving her term of supervision, and (2) she would be committing a second degree felony if she lied about her status," Wilson said. "The judge found her guilty of illegal voting beyond a reasonable doubt.""
> 
> Okay, so she signed a document which said she couldn't vote. She didn't bother to read it.
> She then went to vote, and signed a form which said she wasn't a convicted felon, she didn't read it.
> 
> She also got locked up for cheating the system.
> 
> So, either she can't read, he problem, or she doesn't bother to read, her problem, or she's an idiot, her problem.
> 
> Either way, she broke the law.
> 
> 5 years for illegally voting..... I don't know whether this is fair. You could compare 5 years with other crimes.
> 
> Were the US elections actually worth anything, maybe I'd think years were worth something. But her vote didn't count anyway, Texas votes Republican no matter what and gets all the electoral college seats.
> 
> But that's a different matter.
> 
> 
> 
> The Texas judge is a racist, piece of shit for her 5 years for an honest mistake.
> 
> And your hard line and lack of empathy towards her, speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it really?
> 
> He's a racist because.... wait... because she's black?
> 
> Ohioan gets 5-year prison term for illegal voting
> 
> So, I guess this other judge is also a racist for sending this other black woman to prison for five years for illegally voting.
> 
> Illegal Voting Gets Texas Woman 8 Years in Prison, and Certain Deportation
> 
> And the judge in the case is an even bigger racist for sending this Hispanic woman to prison for eight years for illegally voting.
> 
> You can get between 2 and 20 years for illegally voting. Precedent suggests, right now, 5 to 8 years, this woman got 5 which is, as far as I can tell, the lowest prison term for this offense.
> 
> So, no, I think you're wrong about the judge. He was following precedent set around the country.
> 
> As for lacking empathy. Come off it. The woman is a convicted felon, and he crime was LYING.
> 
> Now she's here again, saying she A) didn't know the law and B) didn't read anything anyone gave to her and C) complaining no one told her about this when CLEARLY she signed TWO DOCUMENTS which stated she COULD NOT DO THIS.
> 
> She was told. Empathy? What empathy can you have for such people?
Click to expand...

Do they give politicians 2-20 years for rigging elections? Surprise they punish voter fraud more than they do election rigging.

Geraldo lives in ny and Ohio. Do rich people who live in multiple states try to vote twice? How long do they go to prison for?


----------



## Billo_Really

frigidweirdo said:


> Does it really?
> 
> He's a racist because.... wait... because she's black?
> 
> Ohioan gets 5-year prison term for illegal voting
> 
> So, I guess this other judge is also a racist for sending this other black woman to prison for five years for illegally voting.
> 
> Illegal Voting Gets Texas Woman 8 Years in Prison, and Certain Deportation
> 
> And the judge in the case is an even bigger racist for sending this Hispanic woman to prison for eight years for illegally voting.
> 
> You can get between 2 and 20 years for illegally voting. Precedent suggests, right now, 5 to 8 years, this woman got 5 which is, as far as I can tell, the lowest prison term for this offense.
> 
> So, no, I think you're wrong about the judge. He was following precedent set around the country.
> 
> As for lacking empathy. Come off it. The woman is a convicted felon, and he crime was LYING.
> 
> Now she's here again, saying she A) didn't know the law and B) didn't read anything anyone gave to her and C) complaining no one told her about this when CLEARLY she signed TWO DOCUMENTS which stated she COULD NOT DO THIS.
> 
> She was told. Empathy? What empathy can you have for such people?


The punishment should fit the crime and in all these cases, it doesn't. That is the story here.  Ridiculous sentences against people of color.  And defending the actions of these judges, while dehumanizing these victims by deliberately not seeing their side of the story, is how your closet racism manifests.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Do they give politicians 2-20 years for rigging elections? Surprise they punish voter fraud more than they do election rigging.
> 
> Geraldo lives in ny and Ohio. Do rich people who live in multiple states try to vote twice? How long do they go to prison for?


How about the state officials who practice un-constitutional gerrymandering?  I bet none of them have gone to jail and their crime is pretty bad.  Denying people of color their representation in government.


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it really?
> 
> He's a racist because.... wait... because she's black?
> 
> Ohioan gets 5-year prison term for illegal voting
> 
> So, I guess this other judge is also a racist for sending this other black woman to prison for five years for illegally voting.
> 
> Illegal Voting Gets Texas Woman 8 Years in Prison, and Certain Deportation
> 
> And the judge in the case is an even bigger racist for sending this Hispanic woman to prison for eight years for illegally voting.
> 
> You can get between 2 and 20 years for illegally voting. Precedent suggests, right now, 5 to 8 years, this woman got 5 which is, as far as I can tell, the lowest prison term for this offense.
> 
> So, no, I think you're wrong about the judge. He was following precedent set around the country.
> 
> As for lacking empathy. Come off it. The woman is a convicted felon, and he crime was LYING.
> 
> Now she's here again, saying she A) didn't know the law and B) didn't read anything anyone gave to her and C) complaining no one told her about this when CLEARLY she signed TWO DOCUMENTS which stated she COULD NOT DO THIS.
> 
> She was told. Empathy? What empathy can you have for such people?
> 
> 
> 
> The punishment should fit the crime and in all these cases, it doesn't. That is the story here.  Ridiculous sentences against people of color.  And defending the actions of these judges, while dehumanizing these victims by deliberately not seeing their side of the story, is how your closet racism manifests.
Click to expand...

The judge doesn't just pull the sentence out of the air. It's based on law. You can't sentence someone to death for speeding no matter how racist or how black the defendant is.


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it says.
> 
> Texas woman jailed for illegally voting
> 
> "
> During her voter fraud trial, she acknowledged having signed a document at the polling station that asks voters whether they have a felony conviction and if they have completed their sentence, including supervised release.
> 
> But she testified in court she did not notice that part because an election worker was helping her with the ballot."
> 
> Texas woman sentenced to prison for voting illegally in 2016 presidential election  - CNNPolitics
> 
> ""She signed and affirmed a document which clearly stated that (1) she was prohibited from voting due to her status as a convicted felon still serving her term of supervision, and (2) she would be committing a second degree felony if she lied about her status," Wilson said. "The judge found her guilty of illegal voting beyond a reasonable doubt.""
> 
> Okay, so she signed a document which said she couldn't vote. She didn't bother to read it.
> She then went to vote, and signed a form which said she wasn't a convicted felon, she didn't read it.
> 
> She also got locked up for cheating the system.
> 
> So, either she can't read, he problem, or she doesn't bother to read, her problem, or she's an idiot, her problem.
> 
> Either way, she broke the law.
> 
> 5 years for illegally voting..... I don't know whether this is fair. You could compare 5 years with other crimes.
> 
> Were the US elections actually worth anything, maybe I'd think years were worth something. But her vote didn't count anyway, Texas votes Republican no matter what and gets all the electoral college seats.
> 
> But that's a different matter.
> 
> 
> 
> The Texas judge is a racist, piece of shit for her 5 years for an honest mistake.
> 
> And your hard line and lack of empathy towards her, speaks volumes.
Click to expand...

You buy that it was an honest mistake? From someone who just did a few years for tax fraud? You dumb clown!


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> The judge doesn't just pull the sentence out of the air. It's based on law. You can't sentence someone to death for speeding no matter how racist or how black the defendant is.


It wasn't a mandatory sentence.  The judge could've given her probation.


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> You buy that it was an honest mistake? From someone who just did a few years for tax fraud? You dumb clown!


What makes you think it wasn't?  Is there something wrong with felons doing their civic duty?


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Billo_Really said:


> You think 5 years in prison fits the  crime?



Voting illegally is a serious crime.   You can't understand that because you want all the illegal aliens voting too.


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The judge doesn't just pull the sentence out of the air. It's based on law. You can't sentence someone to death for speeding no matter how racist or how black the defendant is.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a mandatory sentence.  The judge could've given her probation.
Click to expand...

She was already on probation, stupid!


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Billo_Really said:


> How about the state officials who practice un-constitutional gerrymandering?  I bet none of them have gone to jail and their crime is pretty bad.  Denying people of color their representation in government.



Why should blacks have representation when most are on welfare?   THINK


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> You buy that it was an honest mistake? From someone who just did a few years for tax fraud? You dumb clown!
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think it wasn't?  Is there something wrong with felons doing their civic duty?
Click to expand...

I'd say so because it's well-known even to me that there are at least restrictions of felons voting and I'm not even a felon.


----------



## Billo_Really

ShootSpeeders said:


> Voting illegally is a serious crime.   You can't understand that because you want all the illegal aliens voting too.


That's a crock of shit that rarely occurs.  Voter fraud occurs .00002% of the time.  And people here illegally, don't vote.  The last thing someone here illegally wants, is for government to know where they live.  And you can't vote without listing your mailing address.

Voter fraud is a right wing myth.


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> She was already on probation, stupid!


And he could've continued the probation, racist.  Isn't bad enough they didn't count her vote?


----------



## Billo_Really

ShootSpeeders said:


> Why should blacks have representation when most are on welfare?   THINK


Because they are citizens of this country, Einstein.


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> I'd say so because it's well-known even to me that there are at least restrictions of felons voting and I'm not even a felon.


That's just another voter suppression tactic by the white right.


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was already on probation, stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> And he could've continued the probation, racist.  Isn't bad enough they didn't count her vote?
Click to expand...


No, it's not bad enough. The entire point of probation is that you're let out on supervision. If you commit another serious crime (or maybe you do so much as violate the terms of your probation), you go back to jail/prison.



Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say so because it's well-known even to me that there are at least restrictions of felons voting and I'm not even a felon.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just another voter suppression tactic by the white right.
Click to expand...

Shitskin felons shouldn't be voting anyway.


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> No, it's not bad enough. The entire point of probation is that you're let out on supervision. If you commit another serious crime (or maybe you do so much as violate the terms of your probation), you go back to jail/prison.
> 
> Shitskin felons shouldn't be voting anyway.


Of all the illegal, unconstitutional gerrymandering you fuckers do in order to skew the votes in your favor, you call what she did a serious crime?

You fuckers are about as dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not bad enough. The entire point of probation is that you're let out on supervision. If you commit another serious crime (or maybe you do so much as violate the terms of your probation), you go back to jail/prison.
> 
> Shitskin felons shouldn't be voting anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the illegal, unconstitutional gerrymandering you fuckers do in order to skew the votes in your favor, you call what she did a serious crime?
> 
> You fuckers are about as dumb as a box of rocks.
Click to expand...

Once again, shitskins shouldn't be voting anyway and shitskin enablers shouldn't be in power.


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> Once again, shitskins shouldn't be voting anyway and shitskin enablers shouldn't be in power.


What is a shitskin?


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, shitskins shouldn't be voting anyway and shitskin enablers shouldn't be in power.
> 
> 
> 
> What is a shitskin?
Click to expand...

A negro.


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> A negro.


Go fuck yourself, racist!


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> A negro.
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, racist!
Click to expand...

No, and I won't buy into your unrealistic liberal racial equality propaganda either, so shove it up your ass.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Billo_Really said:


> That's a crock of shit that rarely occurs.  Voter fraud occurs .00002% of the time.  And people here illegally, don't vote.  The last thing someone here illegally wants, is for government to know where they live.  And you can't vote without listing your mailing address.
> 
> Voter fraud is a right wing myth.



Obozo allowed 10 million illegals to vote in both 2012 and 2016. In fact i guarantee illegals vote at a far higher rate than citizens do since it is EXTREMELY important for illegals that the open borders and welfare party be in power.  THINK


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Billo_Really said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should blacks have representation when most are on welfare?   THINK
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are citizens of this country, Einstein.
Click to expand...


Most felons are citizens too but many of them are banned from voting.  THINK


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> No, and I won't buy into your unrealistic liberal racial equality propaganda either, so shove it up your ass.


You're really into men's butt's, aren't you?


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> A negro.
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, racist!
Click to expand...


You are the racist since you support affirmative action and want whites denied jobs just because they're white.  All liberals are white-hating racists.


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, and I won't buy into your unrealistic liberal racial equality propaganda either, so shove it up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> You're really into men's butt's, aren't you?
Click to expand...

Usually it's liberals like you that support that.


----------



## Billo_Really

ShootSpeeders said:


> Obozo allowed 10 million illegals to vote in both 2012 and 2016. In fact i guarantee illegals vote at a far higher rate than citizens do since it is EXTREMELY important for illegals that the open borders and welfare party be in power.  THINK


Where's your proof?


----------



## Billo_Really

ShootSpeeders said:


> Most felons are citizens too but many of them are banned from voting.  THINK


The majority of African-American citizens, are not felons.

And on another note, why should felons be banned in a country that made a national guard deserter a President?  What could be worse than voting for someone who went AWOL?


----------



## Billo_Really

ShootSpeeders said:


> You are the racist since you support affirmative action and want whites denied jobs just because they're white.  All liberals are white-hating racists.


Whites are denied jobs because they're dumbass, inbred, home schoolers, who couldn't spell 'cat' if you spotted them the 'c' and the 'a'.


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the racist since you support affirmative action and want whites denied jobs just because they're white.  All liberals are white-hating racists.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are denied jobs because they're dumbass, inbred, home schoolers, who couldn't spell 'cat' if you spotted them the 'c' and the 'a'.
Click to expand...

So you're against affirmative action, right?


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> So you're against affirmative action, right?


I don't even know what that is.  I've heard the term, but never cared enough to find out what it means.


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're against affirmative action, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what that is.  I've heard the term, but never cared enough to find out what it means.
Click to expand...

Then you're a damned idiot utterly unfit to have this discussion.


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> Then you're a damned idiot utterly unfit to have this discussion.


But I'm not talking about affirmative action, you are.


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're a damned idiot utterly unfit to have this discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not talking about affirmative action, you are.
Click to expand...

You replied to and argued against a post discussing affirmative action, you idiot!



Billo_Really said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the racist since you support *affirmative action* and want whites denied jobs just because they're white.  All liberals are white-hating racists.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are denied jobs because they're dumbass, inbred, home schoolers, who couldn't spell 'cat' if you spotted them the 'c' and the 'a'.
Click to expand...


In other words, you admitted you're arguing against something well known despite having no knowledge of it. In other words, you're retarded. Congratulations!


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> You replied to and argued against a post discussing affirmative action, you idiot!
> 
> In other words, you admitted you're arguing against something well known despite having no knowledge of it. In other words, you're retarded. Congratulations!


I finally had to do a little research on this issue and I have found affirmative action has nothing to do with voter suppression or rampant racism by law enforcement and white pieces of shit, like yourself.  It is about equality in the work place. If you got a problem with all things being equal, I don't care.

The white woman in South Africa should not have been sent to prison and the black woman in Texas, should have not been sent to prison, either.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Billo_Really said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obozo allowed 10 million illegals to vote in both 2012 and 2016. In fact i guarantee illegals vote at a far higher rate than citizens do since it is EXTREMELY important for illegals that the open borders and welfare party be in power.  THINK
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your proof?
Click to expand...


Proof???  You liberals  didn't care about proof when stormy accused trump or leigh corfman accused roy moore.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're against affirmative action, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what that is.  I've heard the term, but never cared enough to find out what it means.
Click to expand...


HAHAHA.  You know damn well what AA is and you know it is pure racism and indefensible.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Billo_Really said:


> [Whites are denied jobs because they're dumbass, inbred, home schoolers, who couldn't spell 'cat' if you spotted them the 'c' and the 'a'.



So explain why

1. Black-americans come in last in all standardized tests. Asian-americans do fine on all the tests so it's not due to cultural bias in the tests.

2. Africa is by far the poorest and most backward continent on the planet. All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades so it's not due to racism.

3. No black has ever won a Science Nobel Prize unless you count one in 1979 for the semi-science of economics. They have won many nobels in non-brain fields like Peace and also in Literature so it is not due to racism.

4. Out of 1552 chess grandmasters in the world, only THREE are black.


----------



## Billo_Really

ShootSpeeders said:


> Proof???  You liberals  didn't care about proof when stormy accused trump or leigh corfman accused roy moore.


They had proof, you don't.


----------



## Billo_Really

ShootSpeeders said:


> HAHAHA.  You know damn well what AA is and you know it is pure racism and indefensible.


I know it has nothing to do with voting.  I also know it is not a bad thing if used correctly.


----------



## Billo_Really

ShootSpeeders said:


> So explain why
> 
> 1. Black-americans come in last in all standardized tests. Asian-americans do fine on all the tests so it's not due to cultural bias in the tests.
> 
> 2. Africa is by far the poorest and most backward continent on the planet. All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades so it's not due to racism.
> 
> 3. No black has ever won a Science Nobel Prize unless you count one in 1979 for the semi-science of economics. They have won many nobels in non-brain fields like Peace and also in Literature so it is not due to racism.
> 
> 4. Out of 1552 chess grandmasters in the world, only THREE are black.


Why do members of the KKK still watch cartoons?


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> You replied to and argued against a post discussing affirmative action, you idiot!
> 
> In other words, you admitted you're arguing against something well known despite having no knowledge of it. In other words, you're retarded. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> I finally had to do a little research on this issue and I have found affirmative action has nothing to do with voter suppression or rampant racism by law enforcement and white pieces of shit, like yourself.  It is about equality in the work place.
Click to expand...

Despite your "little research" you're still too stupid to grasp that AA has to do with placing minorities (read: blacks) in positions *based on skin color*.





> If you got a problem with all things being equal, I don't care.


So a *retarded *negro deserves a particular position requiring brains as much as a *smart *white?





> The white woman in South Africa should not have been sent to prison and the black woman in Texas, should have not been sent to prison, either.


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> Despite your "little research" you're still too stupid to grasp that AA has to do with placing minorities (read: blacks) in positions *based on skin color*.


Are you too stupid to realize AA is "Alcoholics Anonymous"?  So what are you saying, that they get their position after they complete the 12th step?



bgrouse said:


> So a *retarded *negro deserves a particular position requiring brains as much as a *smart *white?


What would you know about a smart white?


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite your "little research" you're still too stupid to grasp that AA has to do with placing minorities (read: blacks) in positions *based on skin color*.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you too stupid to realize AA is "Alcoholics Anonymous"?  So what are you saying, that they get their position after they complete the 12th step?
Click to expand...

Oh you dumb clown! AA is an acronym for a few things, including Alcoholics Anonymous and Affirmative Action. Obviously I was talking about Affirmative Action. It's called context, you moron!

No wonder you think negroes are equal to whites. You're retarded!





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a *retarded *negro deserves a particular position requiring brains as much as a *smart *white?
> 
> 
> 
> What would you know about a smart white?
Click to expand...

Why don't you answer the question?


----------



## toobfreak

ShootSpeeders said:


> More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.
Click to expand...



*GET USED TO IT.*  Just as the Left will try to impeach Trump for any reason they can drum up for his winning an election, prepare for the day when minorities can take control, any minority----  blacks, women, foreigners------  in every case, the target will be to "get even" against those terrible whites, taught to them how terrible they were by their leftist masters, especially white men for having the audacity of making the world, and then making a place in it where they too could share in part of it.  Don't expect them to ever reciprocate the favor.


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> Oh you dumb clown! AA is an acronym for a few things, including Alcoholics Anonymous and Affirmative Action. Obviously I was talking about Affirmative Action. It's called context, you moron!
> 
> Why don't you answer the question?


For jaywalking?  Fuck you, racist!


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you dumb clown! AA is an acronym for a few things, including Alcoholics Anonymous and Affirmative Action. Obviously I was talking about Affirmative Action. It's called context, you moron!
> 
> Why don't you answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> For jaywalking?  Fuck you, racist!
Click to expand...

He was obviously manhandled for resisting arrest, you stupid clown! Do you honestly not understand the difference between jaywalking and resisting arrest?

Oh why do I even ask...


----------



## ShootSpeeders

toobfreak said:


> *GET USED TO IT.*  Just as the Left will try to impeach Trump for any reason they can drum up for his winning an election, prepare for the day when minorities can take control, any minority----  blacks, women, foreigners------  in every case, the target will be to "get even" against those terrible whites, taught to them how terrible they were by their leftist masters, especially white men for having the audacity of making the world, and then making a place in it where they too could share in part of it.  Don't expect them to ever reciprocate the favor.



It really is crazy how the press has made white men the enemy when everyone can see that it's white men who become the engineers and businessmen and scientists who create wealth and have given us this amazing hi-tech world. Women and non-whites are pretty much useless

White men have to take some of the blame.  When affirmative action started 50 years ago, white men should have grabbed their guns and started shooting people.


----------



## toobfreak

ShootSpeeders said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GET USED TO IT.*  Just as the Left will try to impeach Trump for any reason they can drum up for his winning an election, prepare for the day when minorities can take control, any minority----  blacks, women, foreigners------  in every case, the target will be to "get even" against those terrible whites, taught to them how terrible they were by their leftist masters, especially white men for having the audacity of making the world, and then making a place in it where they too could share in part of it.  Don't expect them to ever reciprocate the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is crazy how the press has made white men the enemy when everyone can see that it's white men who become the engineers and businessmen and scientists who create wealth and have given us this amazing hi-tech world. Women and non-whites are pretty much useless
> 
> White men have to take some of the blame.  When affirmative action started 50 years ago, white men should have grabbed their guns and started shooting people.
Click to expand...



I would never say that women and non-whites are useless!  Far from it.  Why should they be any less capable?  Everyone has a niche where they can excel.  But now that the market has finally evolved and opened to where anyone can join in and play the game, the new entrants are not apparently content to enjoy the new found freedoms but rather set on abusing those freedoms trying to re-tip the scales again, off balance in another new direction.  Apparently mankind simply is not yet ready to join the world of unity and solidarity to act as ONE yet.


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> He was obviously manhandled for resisting arrest, you stupid clown! Do you honestly not understand the difference between jaywalking and resisting arrest?
> 
> Oh why do I even ask...


Hey fuckface, that cop is going to prison for using excessive force under the color of authority.  So shut your fuckin' mouth, racist!


----------



## TNHarley

frigidweirdo said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> More incredible black special treatment.  This is what liberals want america to be like and if they get our guns, they can do it.  The core of liberalism is anti-white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African woman jailed for racist rant - CNN
> 
> march 29 2018 Johannesburg (CNN)A South African woman who hurled racist abuse at a black police officer in a clip that went viral has been sentenced to three years in prison with one year suspended.
> 
> Vicki Momberg was found guilty in November on four counts of crimen injuria, or the willful injuring of someone's dignity.
> It's the first time a South African has received prison time for the offense.
> 
> "We've had crimen injuria (cases before), but they have always been coupled by other charges. This is the first for a prison sentence for crimen injuria on its own," National Prosecuting Authority spokeswoman Phindi Mjonondwane said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want the US to be a place where you can racially abuse people at will?
Click to expand...

If thats what they want to do, yes. Words arent a weapon.. Unless you are weak and let them hurt you.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Billo_Really said:


> Hey fuckface, that cop is going to prison for using excessive force under the color of authority.  So shut your fuckin' mouth, racist!



Hey stupid.  Everyone knows you're a $3 whore.


----------



## Billo_Really

ShootSpeeders said:


> Hey stupid.  Everyone knows you're a $3 whore.


Your price is $3.50!


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was obviously manhandled for resisting arrest, you stupid clown! Do you honestly not understand the difference between jaywalking and resisting arrest?
> 
> Oh why do I even ask...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fuckface, that cop is going to prison for using excessive force under the color of authority.  So shut your fuckin' mouth, racist!
Click to expand...

...and he still wasn't manhandled for jaywalking, but for running/resisting/obstructing, retard!


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> ...and he still wasn't manhandled for jaywalking, but for running/resisting/obstructing, retard!


And you still approve of any (and all) violence towards blacks, no matter how unjustified it is.  You're a piece of shit racist, who gives this country a bad name.

You say he's was manhandled for resisting arrest?  What was he being arrested for?  Jaywalking. Fucking, jaywalking!  And fuck you!


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and he still wasn't manhandled for jaywalking, but for running/resisting/obstructing, retard!
> 
> 
> 
> And you still approve of any (and all) violence towards blacks, no matter how unjustified it is.  You're a piece of shit racist, who gives this country a bad name.
> 
> You say he's was manhandled for resisting arrest?  What was he being arrested for?  Jaywalking. Fucking, jaywalking!  And fuck you!
Click to expand...

So if a cop tries to pull you over for speeding and running a red light and instead of stopping you keep going, he should just give up because it's just speeding? Or should he chase you, which could potentially result in a fatal crash?


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> So if a cop tries to pull you over for speeding and running a red light and instead of stopping you keep going, he should just give up because it's just speeding? Or should he chase you, which could potentially result in a fatal crash?


Much like the point of this thread, sending a woman to prison for insulting a cop, is the same extremist mind set of comparing jaywalking to speeding and running red lights.

BTW, I happened to have run a red light once and did get pulled over.  At the time, I was wearing a baseball cap (a friend had given me) that said, "Police".  I was written up for a bald tire and given a warning on the red light.


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if a cop tries to pull you over for speeding and running a red light and instead of stopping you keep going, he should just give up because it's just speeding? Or should he chase you, which could potentially result in a fatal crash?
> 
> 
> 
> Much like the point of this thread, sending a woman to prison for insulting a cop, is the same extremist mind set of comparing jaywalking to speeding and running red lights.
> 
> BTW, I happened to have run a red light once and did get pulled over.  At the time, I was wearing a baseball cap (a friend had given me) that said, "Police".  I was written up for a bald tire and given a warning on the red light.
Click to expand...

Speeding and jaywalking are both relatively minor offenses compared to resisting arrest so why is your retarded liberal brain having trouble answering the question? Has it figured out its own retardation?


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> Speeding and jaywalking are both relatively minor offenses compared to resisting arrest so why is your retarded liberal brain having trouble answering the question? Has it figured out its own retardation?


He was being arrested for jaywalking.  Why can't your racist brain understand that?


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speeding and jaywalking are both relatively minor offenses compared to resisting arrest so why is your retarded liberal brain having trouble answering the question? Has it figured out its own retardation?
> 
> 
> 
> He was being arrested for jaywalking.  Why can't your racist brain understand that?
Click to expand...

Actually, he was initially getting a ticket for jaywalking.


> *Hickman first told the trainee to write him a ticket*


Ex-Asheville cop arraigned on charges he beat man over jaywalking

Then he decided to whine and resist and got his ass beaten. Don't you just love how your beloved, dumb shitskin turned a simple ticket into a beating because he's literally too retarded to anticipate basic consequences only a few seconds forward in time? If he simply kept his mouth shut and stood still for 50 seconds, he would have likely been on his way home like millions of whites who get stopped by police.


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> Actually, he was initially getting a ticket for jaywalking.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hickman first told the trainee to write him a ticket*
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-Asheville cop arraigned on charges he beat man over jaywalking
> 
> Then he decided to whine and resist and got his ass beaten. Don't you just love how your beloved, dumb shitskin turned a simple ticket into a beating because he's literally too retarded to anticipate basic consequences only a few seconds forward in time? If he simply kept his mouth shut and stood still for 50 seconds, he would have likely been on his way home like millions of whites who get stopped by police.
Click to expand...

And we all know how the authoritarian right treats resistance?


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he was initially getting a ticket for jaywalking.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hickman first told the trainee to write him a ticket*
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-Asheville cop arraigned on charges he beat man over jaywalking
> 
> Then he decided to whine and resist and got his ass beaten. Don't you just love how your beloved, dumb shitskin turned a simple ticket into a beating because he's literally too retarded to anticipate basic consequences only a few seconds forward in time? If he simply kept his mouth shut and stood still for 50 seconds, he would have likely been on his way home like millions of whites who get stopped by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we all know how the authoritarian right treats resistance?
Click to expand...

So you're back to making yourself look like a moron by implying cops shouldn't pursue those who resist arrest?


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> So you're back to making yourself look like a moron by implying cops shouldn't pursue those who resist arrest?


And you're back to your dumbass strawman arguments.


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're back to making yourself look like a moron by implying cops shouldn't pursue those who resist arrest?
> 
> 
> 
> And you're back to your dumbass strawman arguments.
Click to expand...

So what should cops do when someone breaks a minor law, such as speeding or jaywalking, and then runs/resists arrest?


----------



## Crepitus

Happens here too.

https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2015/08/17/calling-police-pigs-lands-teen-in-jail


----------



## bgrouse

Crepitus said:


> Happens here too.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2015/08/17/calling-police-pigs-lands-teen-in-jail


Looks like it was for a traffic violation.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

bgrouse said:


> ]Speeding and jaywalking are both relatively minor offenses




HAHAHA.  Hey einstein.  Speeders kill innocent americans every day and you call it a minor offense!!  THINK


----------



## Billo_Really

bgrouse said:


> So what should cops do when someone breaks a minor law, such as speeding or jaywalking, and then runs/resists arrest?


Stop their Gestapo tactics on people of color.


----------



## Linkiloo

As usual Billo is mightily confused. Resisting arrest for speeding is apparently not an issue. That means that all criminals, black and white, should resist arrest and speed away as the ultimate defence. Arresting people is gestapo tactics.


----------



## bgrouse

ShootSpeeders said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]Speeding and jaywalking are both relatively minor offenses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA.  Hey einstein.  Speeders kill innocent americans every day and you call it a minor offense!!  THINK
Click to expand...

That's called vehicular manslaughter, though yes, many of those who commit vehicular manslaughter also speed, wear clothes, and shit in toilets.


----------



## bgrouse

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what should cops do when someone breaks a minor law, such as speeding or jaywalking, and then runs/resists arrest?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop their Gestapo tactics on people of color.
Click to expand...

Ah, I see. So as long as a person is shit-colored and breaks a minor law, like speeding or jaywalking, police should let them go if they run away, right?


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what should cops do when someone breaks a minor law, such as speeding or jaywalking, and then runs/resists arrest?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop their Gestapo tactics on people of color.
Click to expand...


Gestapo tactics??  Fact is cops let blacks break vehicle laws they do not allow whites to break. Most blacks cannot read so how do they get drivers licenses?.   Well - the truth is most blacks who drive  don't have drivers licenses and the cops look the other way.


----------



## bgrouse

ShootSpeeders said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what should cops do when someone breaks a minor law, such as speeding or jaywalking, and then runs/resists arrest?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop their Gestapo tactics on people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gestapo tactics??  Fact is cops let blacks break vehicle laws they do not allow whites to break. Most blacks cannot read so how do they get drivers licenses?.   Well - the truth is most blacks who drive  don't have drivers licenses and the cops look the other way.
Click to expand...

Notice how long the encounter took, how many chances they gave that retard to just take the ticket, and still it wasn't enough?

See how many chances this white cops gives the white guy:


----------

